# Proxy Sites



## JKR Firefox (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys.

At work right now and using one of the worst proxies known to man.  Anyone know of a good proxy site I could use?

This one has constant pop-ups and it always mirrors the GBAtemp homepage as if it never changes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2009)

Temp job:
http://www.samair.ru/proxy/

Once you get back home consider setting up your own via VPN or what have you.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah...the firewall ate that site.

Damn security.  I don't even want to do anything bad.  I just want to read articles and come here.

I'm thinking about creating my own proxy soon.  It would definetely ease my frustration.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2009)

My apologies, I have done this enough to know that could have happened.

Here is a few of the ones I grabbed for Canada, use these to get to the site and grab some more:
207.61.241.100:9090	high-anonymous 	Feb-02, 12:49	Canada
99.237.129.44:9090	high-anonymous 	Feb-02, 13:24	Canada
99.252.209.25:9090	high-anonymous proxy server	Feb-02, 13:31	Canada
68.144.199.174:80	anonymous proxy	Feb-02, 17:26	Canada

The proxy game is fairly fast moving though so what I give today may not work tomorrow.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 3, 2009)

Ha, please don't apologize.  I appreciate the info.  You're a good fella.

Thanks.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 3, 2009)

www.proxy.org lists a bunch, probably blocked as well.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 4, 2009)

this one has worked great for me in a lot of places  http://freeiam.info/


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

hidemyass.com works for me at school.


----------

